# Organisation ménage



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,
J'aimerai savoir comment vous vous organisez concernant les courses et le ménage.
Me concernant je fais tout le weekend et ça me pèse car j'ai l'impression que ne profite pas de mon weekend.
Le samedi je fais mes courses et je dois dire que je n'ai pas toujours le courage de faire les boutiques juste pour le plaisir.
Le dimanche c'est grand ménage, lessive concernant le linge des petits et repassage de mon linge ( juste ce qui est froissé), mes lessives je gère la semaine.
L'été je dois m'occuper du jardin en plus.
Je vis seule et gère seule ma maison et le jardin.
J'ai une semaine très chargée.
Je commence le matin à 7h15 et je termine le plus tôt à 18h et certains soir 19h15.
Aucunes journées de congés.
Cinq petits à m'occuper sauf le mercredi qui est une journée plus cool  7h45 17h45 et deux enfants le matin et un seul l'après midi.
Vu que mon emploi du temps est chargé, je pense me faire livrer mes courses à domicile pour gagner du temps. Pour le ménage je ne sais pas trop car le soir sincèrement je n'ai plus le courage.
Et vous comment vous gérer tout ça ?
Merci pour vos réponses 😊


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Septembre 2022)

@Emily 
Et bien tu sais quoi, j'aurais pu écrire ton message quasiment mot pour mot... à tout point de vue, sauf que j'ai 4 bambins 5J/semaine.
Et tu oublies les RDV médicaux qu'on a le plus grand mal à caser.
Hier, j'avais de la peinture à faire sur un abri de jardin avant que la météo ne le permette plus, j'ai passé la 2° couche tantôt,.... ce matin, courses au supermarché..... il est 17h45 et je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire le ménage.
j'ai 2 contrats qui se sont finis début septembre cause école.... je les ai remplacés par deux contrats de  dépannage qui vont se terminer courant octobre. Il me restera 2 contrats d'enfants qui vont entre en maternelle en septembre 2023. Je n'envisage pas de reprendre de contrat pour avoir du temps pour moi et pouvoir mettre à jour tout ce que je reporte depuis des années à la maison et dans le jardin, et m'occuper de moi.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Nanou91 je me sens moins seule 😉
Le soucis c'est que je ne peux pas réduire les contrats sinon je ne peux pas payer les factures ! N'ayant que mon salaire pour tout payer et aucunes aides 😟
Pour payer mon loyer je dois avoir un gros contrat plus un petit et le reste de mes contrats pour payer mes factures et faire mes courses 
J"aimerai tellement ralentir ralentir et dégager du temps pour moi.
Les rendre vous médicaux et bien pas le choix le médecin samedi matin et les autres rendez vous et bien je n'y vais plus sauf ophtalmo qui consulte une fois par mois le samedi donc je peux gérer.
La gynécologue impossible avec mes horaires...


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

5 enfants, une amplitude horaire de 12h/jr? Attention le burn out te guette!

Sinon et bien perso mon Mari est partie prenante d'autant que lui travaille 35h sur 4 jours (contrairement à moi!) donc oui il fait largement sa part.
J'avoue que le drive est un grand soulagement par rapport à mes jeunes années.
Oui te faire livrer notamment durant la sieste des petits à condition de ne pas faire de bruit est une 1ere piste pour soulager tes corvées.
Mais ensuite il n'y a pas de miracle, avec une telle amplitude horaire c'est forcément épuisant.

Bien sur on pourrait se dire tout comme une Maman ou un Papa qui est absent de chez lui pour aller travailler (travail effectif + pause déjeuner + temps de trajet) durant facilement 11heures/jr il faut accorder encore du temps pour tout ça en dehors de son temps de travail... sauf qu'on ne réalise pas combien le fait de travailler à la maison en tant qu'AM
- salie beaucoup plus une maison par le simple fait d'être présent
- 5 enfants ça salie une maison, plus que la seule présence d'adultes qui travailleraient à la maison
- qu'on est bien obligé de tenir notre domicile particulièrement propre car il devient un lieu de travail dans lequel nos Employeurs viennent déposer leurs enfants.

Alors oui, si tu as la chance d'avoir des temps de sieste communs à tous les accueillis (donc tu ne peux compter dessus, ça dépend des jours!), tu peux t'avancer un peu en pliant un peu de linge, en passant un coup de balai, en rangeant 2 ou 3 choses mais
- il ne faut pas que ça fasse de bruit et dérange la sieste
- il est indispensable d'être aux aguets pour répondre aux besoins d'un des Loulous donc ne rien faire qui ne puisse s'interrompre immédiatement
C'est dire que ce n'est pas ça qui va t'aider!

En conclusion la réponse c'est de se rendre à l'évidence que personne n'est fait pour travailler durant 5 jours/semaines, durant 12h/jours, avec 5 enfants à gérer et même pas un conjoint pour partager les contraintes familiales. Oui tu l'as compris il va être temps de te poser les bonnes questions concernant tes contrats, voir si vraiment tes besoins financiers ne peuvent pas être revus autrement pour ne pas t'obliger à un tel esclavage? Est ce qu'à force d'accepter des petits contrats je ne me suis pas contraintes (pour compléter mon salaire) à élargir mon amplitude horaire? Une formation "prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres" t'aiderait à réaliser tout ça et qu'en effet ta question en ce dimanche est peut être un 1er signal d'alerte?


----------



## B29 (25 Septembre 2022)

Depuis deux ans, le drive (une fois par semaine), c'est mon mari qui s'en charge. 
Le samedi : le ménage et le repassage.
Depuis quelques temps, j'épure au maximum, je donne beaucoup aux associations (bibelots, vêtements trop petits...) de cette façon je gagne énormément de temps.
Le jardin, nous faisons appel à une entreprise pour la tonte de la pelouse.
Comme vous, dans la semaine pas le temps avec environ 45h de travail. 
Le week-end passe trop vite.


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Septembre 2022)

@Emily 
C'est notre problématique...
J'ai une dent qui menace de casser. J'ai pris RDV fin août, la dentiste ne peut pas me prendre avant le samedi 22 octobre.
Elle aurait pu avant.. mais sur mes horaires de travail. Donc j'ai pris le 1° samedi dispo.
J'ai une prise de sang à faire, mais le labo n'ouvre qu'à 7h30. je suis déjà au travail à cette heure. Et le samedi il y a foule au labo.
Où je m'en tire mieux que toi, c'est que j'ai 58 ans. Que la retraite approche... (à voir après la réforme)...
Je suis veuve et je perçois une pension de réversion de 700 euros actuellement, et j'ai des revenus fonciers de 900 euros/mois.
Je suis propriétaire de ma maison (j'ai pris un crédit en 1988 quand j'avais 24 ans, tout le monde me prenait pour une folle. N'empêche qu'à 44 ans j'ai fini de rembourser mon crédit. Je me suis même payée le luxe de prendre un 2° crédit quand le 1° a été fini pour faire agrandir ma maison et passer de 90 (3 ch + 1 sdb) à 140m² (5 ch et 2 Sdb). Le 2° crédit est fini aussi..
Donc je peux me permettre de lever un peu le pied et de me prendre une année sabbatique (ou plus)...


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Emily,
Pas facile quand on vit seule, tout gérer sans aides, ce ne doit pas être évident.
Me concernant, mon mari m'aide pour les courses, mais quand il ne peut pas, étant donné que j'ai mon mercredi, je m'y colle.
Pour les lessives de la famille, c'est en semaine. Celle des loulous en accueil, le week end comme vous.
Comme je déteste le repassage, je n'en fais quasiment pas, je ne porte que des vêtements sans repassage. Pour les quelques habits de mes ados qui nécessite et bien, ils s'y collent. C'est la seule chose qu'ils font dans la maison. Idem, mon mari repasse ses chemises (vous l'aurez compris, pour le repassage, je suis une feignasse) 😉Chantou 
Pour le ménage, aspiration du rdc tous les soirs après le départ des loulous et lavage du sol tous les mercredis et dimanche soir.
Balayage humide tous les matins avant l'arrivée (j'ai un chien).
Poussière 1 fois par semaine, sanitaire et salle d'eau des loulous au rdc tous les jours, pendant la sieste, si je peux, sinon le soir.
Nettoyage à fond (poussières, aspiration et lavage des sols, lavabo et bac à douche) à l'étage le mercredi, mes ados y repassent 1 petit coup le week end, seulement dans leurs chambres, s'ils sont motivés (autant dire pas souvent)
J'ai 2 aspirateurs, un au rdc et l'autre à l'étage, ça m'évite de les porter.
Pour le ménage, je n'ai quasiment aucune aide (Je les ai mal habitués) mais je suis une maniaque, donc il vaut mieux que je m'en charge.
Je vais assez vite et j'aime faire le ménage (suis-je maso ?) mais il est vrai que les week ends passent vite.
Mon mari m'aide pour les courses et la cuisine. Pour le jardin, c'est lui qui gère intégralement.
J'ai une grande maison à étage avec 5 chambres.
J'arrive à trouver tout de même le temps d'aller faire mon sport quotidien avec mon chien, souvent tard le soir, même crevée, c'est ma bouffée d'oxygène.
Il y a des petites tondeuses autonomes, je ne connais pas les prix, mais ce pourrait être une solution pour vous...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Septembre 2022)

Suis maman solo avec 2 enfants qui sont grand donc m aide pour le ménage. Je ne fais jamais leur chambre c est eux qui la fond ce qui m enlève déjà 2 pièces 😀. Avant j étais comme toi je faisait le ménage à fond le week-end mais ras le bol de passer ses 2 jours à faire le ménage
Je profite de la siestes des enfants pour faire du ménage . Mes lessives je les fait en semaine et je plie le linge le week-end  je repasse quasi rien 🤗
Pour les courses c est quasi toujours en drive avant c était 1 fois par semaine mais maintenant avec l augmentation entre autre du prix de l essence je fait le drive pour 15 jours


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

Pout les rdv médicaux et coiffeur le mercredi sinon le samedi.
Lorsque je n'avais pas de journée off, il m'est bien souvent arrivé de ne pas me soigner, une carie  qui a bien dégénérée et mon endométriose qui avait bien progressé.
Depuis, J'ai appris à prendre soin de moi et je ne travaille plus que 4 jours, mais je suis consciente que ce n'est pas possible pour tout le monde


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

J'oubliais la corvée des vitres et le lavage des rideaux de toute la maison. En général j'y consacre deux jours sur mes congés du printemps.
Dégivrage des congélateurs et nettoyage à fond du frigo généralement sur mes congés aussi


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Griselda je ne vais pas travailler tous les jours 12h et heureusement !
J'ai une fraterie qui viendra uniquement trois jours par semaine mais jamais les mêmes jours plusieurs fois par mois je termine à 19h 15 car la maman travaille en milieu hospitalier et le papa termine à 19h.
Malheureusement il n'y a pas beaucoup d'appels et les contrats sont petits.
Les parents tirent les prix ou grapillent les semaines.
Je n'ai pas trop le choix vu qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de demandes.
Je vis dans un village, il y a 15 ans il y avait 20 assistantes maternelles et maintenant nous sommes deux et je suis là seule a travailler 5 jours.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2 j'ai trop de terrain pour une tondeuse autonome.
Pour la coiffeuse elle vient chez moi après mon travail et comme elle habite mon village c"est pratique.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2 j'ai trop de terrain pour une tondeuse autonome.
Pour la coiffeuse elle vient chez moi après mon travail et comme elle habite mon village c"est pratique


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Je dois être tout le temps disponible car j'ai un gros soucis avec une petite de dix mois qui ne dort pas, sur 9 heures de garde il lui arrive de dormir 20 minutes dans la journée uniquement.
Donc impossible pour moi de faire quoi que se soit pendant la sieste des petits .


----------



## Chouchou301 (25 Septembre 2022)

@Emily
Bonjour,
Peut-être prendre un(e) jeune de votre entourage qui pourrait s'occuper du jardin ?
Perso je ne repasse plus, j'étends en "lissant" mon linge, je plie bien et direct dans l'armoire... un peu de sèche linge pour les draps ou serviettes de bain... (j'étends pendant la sieste du matin et je détends à la sieste de l'après midi ou le soir)
Pour les courses, la livraison à domicile est une piste...
Faire un peu de ménage tous les jours dans les pièces où vont les enfants et le we vous en aurez moins à faire...
N'oubliez pas de prendre soin de vous également, on a tendance à s'oublier...


----------



## NounouNat2 (25 Septembre 2022)

Perso, lorsque je m'y met le week end, je n'y consacre qu'une demi journée pour tout faire à fond à l'étage et au rdc. Je me mets ma playlist ac/dc, je finis souvent en sueur, je fais du sport, mais quelle satisfaction d'avoir une maison propre et rangée.
Bon, je suis maniaque sur les bords, ma soeur voulait me recruter dans son asso, d'aide ménagère 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir Emily,

Alors Je serais VOUS 

1️⃣ ASPIRATEUR ROBOT

Aide IRCEM Sinon Il y en a maintenant de 60€ à 200€ TRÈS BIEN. 
Ça a bcp diminué au niveau prix (Internet : taper « aspirateur robot le moins cher »)

Déjà FRANCHEMENT c’est UN FARDEAU EN MOINS à faire et ça bosse chez moi TOUS LES JOURS.

2️⃣ REPASSAGE : 
Choisir vêtements qui ne se repassent pas 

3️⃣ JARDIN 
Stage jardinier ... voir avec les lycées agricoles ...

4️⃣ RdV MÉDICAUX 
le samedi certes ... à défaut fin de journée (les parents viennent + tôt RTT, TÉLÉTRAVAIL) car si vous ne vous soignez PAS, vous ne pourrez + travailler, et PERTES FINANCIÈRES IMPORTANTES 

5️⃣ COURSES 
Livraison à domicile gratuite ou DRIVE 
Impératif car économiser votre temps et votre énergie (santé et repos)

6️⃣ avez vous des enfants ados ou jeunes adultes ? 
Si oui, je pense qu’ils doivent vous donner un coup de mains ... 

7️⃣ SITE RENCONTRES 
Comme vous aurez du coup du temps pour vous ... « investir » son temps à choper ... un conjoint ou conjointe 😉
Il n’y a PAS d’âge 💕💞

8️⃣ sous location d’une chambre ... demander au bailleur SI cela est possible 
Ou la plateforme très connue pour 1, 2 ou + de nuits (revenus locatifs) 

9️⃣ VENDRE tout ce qui n’est plus utile 
VINTED ou LEBONCOIN (Sources de revenus non négligeables)

TRÈS IMPORTANT 
Un après-midi, voir UNE JOURNÉE que pour vous ou avec votre famille 😉


----------



## liline17 (25 Septembre 2022)

a ta place, je prendrai une femme de ménage qui viendrait le samedi, avec les crédit d'impôt, je crois que tu peux avoir un remboursement de 50% sur son salaire, ça donne à réfléchir.
Je pense en prendre une quand je ne travaillerai plus le mercredi, le ménage, ça me gave à force.
Je vais voir aussi avec le drive


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily

Pour la petite de 9 mois. Voir comment ça se passe le week-end chez les parents.

Ils ne la font pas dormir ... leur expliquer que c'est IMPORTANT pour l’enfant (14h à 15h pour un enfant de cet âge) et par la même occasion SALVATRICE pour les parents (et du coup pour VOUS  🤫 )

toutes les AM ont eu des enfants qui étaient récalcitrants à la sieste car SOUVENT dûs aux parents en les questionnant. Sur ce forum c’est un sujet récurrent.

Avec de la patience vous y arriverez, mais bien lui expliquer que chez vous ce bébé doit faire dodo comme les petits copains.

Bonne soirée


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à te lire ton organisation est la seule possible puisque tu gères tout seule ! Il est très important que durant ton week end tu réserves un espace temps que pour te faire plaisir ! 
Pour ne pas avoir l'impression de ne faire que des corvées le week end. 
Il y a aussi moyen si tu réussis à ce que tous tes petits dorment la sieste en même temps l'après midi de nettoyer la pièce de vie et ta cuisine la salle de bain et les WC.
C'est la grande contrainte de travailler chez soi l'hygiène est primordiale pour les accueillis. En travaillant à l'extérieur si on fait grève de ménage un jour il n'y a pas drame en la demeure. Les visites médicales n'en parlons pas depuis mon changement de métier je rattrape le retard médecin ,ORL scanner .
Dans ton cas si une amie ou un parent pouvait de temps en temps te donner un coup de main pour profiter d'une sortie ça pourrait te soulager. Pour le ménage ou des courses pas pour le métier biensur.
Sinon te trouver un compagnon ou une..


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 j'avais pensé à vous pour le robot suite à votre achat 😊

Pour le repassage je fais le minimum donc je gagne du temps, la plus part de mes vêtements ne se repassent pas.

Pour le jardin j'ai une tondeuse qui fait mushling donc gain de temps mais il faut tout de même tout enlever, tondre , balayer la terrasse...
Niveau budget je préfère le faire.

Pour les courses je me suis renseignée cette semaine et je vais me faire livrer donc ça c'est ok.

Concernant mes enfants qui ont 18 et 16 1/2 et bien en ayant eu une certaine éducation et pourtant ils ont toujours la flemme donc autant de rien demander ça va plus vite et c'est fait rapidement. Ils m'aident pour tondre mais c'est rare même pour ranger le bois ils sont toujours trop fatigués 😡
Je m'occupe de leur chambre car ayant des petits qui dorment dedans ça doit être nickel et mes enfants et moi n'avons pas la même notion de propreté 😄 

Pour les sites de rencontres pas besoin Chantou 😂 j'ai quelqu'un dans ma vie 💕 mais chacun chez soi ça pimente le quotidien 😉 et puis lorsque je vais chez lui c'est un peu les vacances ! 

Sous location d'une chambre impossible, je suis locataire et trois chambres et puis pas trop envie d'avoir quelqu'un chez moi.

Il m'arrive de vendre sur le bon coin et une ou deux fois par an je fais une baby broc mais ça ne me rapporte jamais beaucoup.


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou la solution a tout !


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily 

J’ai eu un petit qui avait du mal à faire la sieste- je lui ai donné un doudou rigolo « marionnettes » qui lui disait « JE » bonne sieste. Et je l’en remercie. Petite idée 😉


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 concernant la petite j'avais écrit un post a ce sujet 
J'en ai parlé aux parents afin d'approfondir un peu le rituel du sommeil.
Chez eux et ailleurs la petite dors, il n'y a pas de problème.
La petite dors dans la salle de jeux chez moi car elle ne veux pas dormir en haut et hurle.
En bas dans la salle de jeux c'est compliqué et ne dors pratiquement pas, je précise qu'il n'y à pas d'autres enfants lorsqu'elle y est .


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Ah SUPER ce quelqu’un dans votre vie (oxygène importante)

Les ados ...😡👎🏼  Alors j’ai (désolée Métal) bah oui une copine qui en avait MARRE du bazar pour être polie, et pourtant une fille ... a tout laissé pdt 1 semaine ... RAZ LE BOL ... et sa fille s’en est « aperçue » mais pas rapidement ! Et a commencé à UN PEU ... PLUS ... ranger

Ne serait-ce pas possible de mettre les petits dans une chambre où il n’y a pas l’ado avec son bordel pour lui faire ou LEUR faire un « ÉLECTROCHOC » ?


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Nounoucat j'aimerai bien faire ma cuisine et les toilettes ou la salle de jeux le temps de la sieste mais lorsque la petite ne dors pas et bien je ne peux pas.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily PEUT-ÊTRE justement avec un autre enfant qui ne dort pas trop OU qui n’a pas de souci s’il l’entend pleurer. Car ça la rassurait JE pense (encore DU VÉCU vraiment) je m’en étais aperçue. Parfois il ne faut pas grand chose.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 malheureusement non car j'ai trois chambres en haut deux dans ma chambre qui est très grande et j'ai l'accord de ma puériculture.
Un enfant dans chacune des chambres de mes enfants et la petite qui ne dors pas dans la salle de jeux en bas.
Et oui un peu de bonheur dans ma vie avec m'y love 😉, ça fait du bien et je peux parler de mes tracas quotidiens


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Sinon la petite dans un PARC et basta. Un moment elle dormira ou PAS ... car il y a du boulot à faire pour éviter de le faire le week-end


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 je n'ai que des gros dormeurs, elle risque de les réveiller car elle dors 20 ou 30 minutes et ensuite elle hurle. Je la prend avec moi et m'en occupe mais je suis HS car aucune pause 
Ma puériculture m'a expliqué que la petite a besoin d'être rassurée et a besoin de ma présence car c'est une grande prématurée.
Dans un mois je refais le point avec elle.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'elle dort partout sauf chez moi, je pense que les parents ne restent pas mes horaires donc c'est plus facile pour eux et ne me disent pas tout


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily 

Pourquoi les enfants qui sont chez vos ados ne sont pas dans la salle de jeux ?

Perso, j’en ai 2 dans la salle de jeux, imposés par la nouvelle puer qui s’est volatilisée d’ailleurs ... car étaient petits à l'époque (Bébés) 

Vos ados ont besoin de leur propre chambre et de leur BORDEL 🤨


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Sinon la petite dans un PARC et basta. Un moment elle dormira ou PAS ... car il y a du boulot à faire pour éviter de le faire le week-end


Si elle ne dors pas et pour me soulager je pense que je l'a mettrai dans son parc elle sera sous ma surveillance et je pourrai faire un minimum de nettoyage pour le soulager le weekend.
Je dois penser aussi à moi et ma santé pour me soulager le weekend et prendre du temps pour moi


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Emily
> 
> Pourquoi les enfants qui sont chez vos ados ne sont pas dans la salle de jeux ?
> 
> ...


Mes enfants occupent leurs chambres uniquement pendant les vacances une semaine puisque l'autre semaine ils sont chez leur papa 
Mais je préfère que les petits aient leur chambre.
Ma salle de jeux ne faut pas 50m2 alors déjà avec un lit ça me prend de la place.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Septembre 2022)

Et bien parlez de votre fatigue à vos deux grands enfants. Dans une famille il faut être solidaires. 
Pour les courses : le drive. On maîtrise aussi mieux son budget. Les listes de courses restent en mémoire. Il suffit de les modifier si besoin. Je mets un quart d'heure par semaine à commander en ligne. Et mon mari récupére les paquets en rentrant du travail. Moins cher que se faire livrer. 
Mes enfants lorsqu'ils vivaient sous mon toit faisaient le ménage de leurs chambres et de leurs salles de bains. Ils connaissaient les contraintes d'hygiène de mon métier et ma foi leurs espaces étaient propres, peut être moins que si le ménage avait été fait par moi, mais il faut savoir lâcher un peu de lest et franchement c'était propre. Maintenant, ils ont quitté la maison et je fait un coup de poussière et d'aspirateur à leur étage toutes les deux semaines. Et du coup je n'ai plus qu'une salle de bain sur 3 à nettoyer au quotidien. 
Pareil pour la pelouse : chacun sa semaine pour la tonte. A quatre ou cinq ou plus, ça passe très bien. 
Être organisée, savoir déléguer, être solidaires !


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Les parents VOUS MENTENT. Obligatoire.

Donc le PARC.

L’année dernière j’ai eu un enfant de 20 mois qui venait de la crèche (cododo et allaitement ! La totale) la mère s’etait Abstenue de me le dire, je ne l’ai su qu’en posant des questions et en lui demandant de le laisser dormir dans sa nouvelle chambre ... elle l’a fait DIFFICILEMENT mais elle a malgré tout réussi et ça s’est ressenti au niveau de son enfant chez moi. MAIS il avait dormi la 2eme semaine dans un parc ... la 1ère un coup de bol, la 2eme le PARC car il ne voulait pas. Et au pire, s’il ne dormait pas, restait dans le parc (ho tes copains dorment ... et moi j’ai besoin de souffler)


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Ma salle de jeux fait 12 m2 et celle de ma copine environ 11 m2 avec 4 LITS et tous dorment.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily

Essayez demain pour les enfants chez vos ados. Les enfants peuvent dormir ensemble SANS problème. A la crèche ils sont 20 et dorment.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Et FRANCHEMENT JE pense que la petite serait contente ... faites l’essai
Un pleurait, l’autre prenait le relais et après s’endormaient et ensuite ils discutaient.

Vos ados doivent s’investir, il ne faut pas « déconner »


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Et bien parlez de votre fatigue à vos deux grands enfants. Dans une famille il faut être solidaires.
> Pour les courses : le drive. On maîtrise aussi mieux son budget. Les listes de courses restent en mémoire. Il suffit de les modifier si besoin. Je mets un quart d'heure par semaine à commander en ligne. Et mon mari récupére les paquets en rentrant du travail. Moins cher que se faire livrer.
> Mes enfants lorsqu'ils vivaient sous mon toit faisaient le ménage de leurs chambres et de leurs salles de bains. Ils connaissaient les contraintes d'hygiène de mon métier et ma foi leurs espaces étaient propres, peut être moins que si le ménage avait été fait par moi, mais il faut savoir lâcher un peu de lest et franchement c'était propre. Maintenant, ils ont quitté la maison et je fait un coup de poussière et d'aspirateur à leur étage toutes les deux semaines. Et du coup je n'ai plus qu'une salle de bain sur 3 à nettoyer au quotidien.
> Pareil pour la pelouse : chacun sa semaine pour la tonte. A quatre ou cinq ou plus, ça passe très bien.
> Être organisée, savoir déléguer, être solidaires !


Je ne demande plus rien, à plusieurs reprises je demande de tondre ou de passer l'aspirateur et faire les poussières dans leurs chambres mais ils s'en fichent littéralement.
Ils détestent mon métier et le grand me dit que je n'ai qu'à changer de métier.
La solidarité ils ne connaissent pas.
Ça me fait mal au coeur car tout se passait bien lorsque j'étais avec leur papa et puis le divorce est arrivé et ils en ont beaucoup souffert ce qui ne les excuses en rien au contraire ils devraient m'épauler.
Plutôt que de m'énerver je préfère m'occuper de tout au moins c'est fait.
Le plus grand est à l'internat et le second une semaine sur deux chez moi.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

La petite revient mardi, elle était chez ses grands parents pendant une semaine, je vais voir si elle a dormi là bas.
Par contre trois lit dans ma chambre ça va faire dortoir 😄 deux lit ça fait déjà beaucoup.
Après je peux essayer.


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Quand je travaillais à l'extérieur, mes enfants avaient une « petite liste » chaque mercredi (lave vaisselle et aspirateur, éventuellement les feuilles à ramasser dans le jardin) le minimum syndical le mercredi et ça les « occupaient » entre autre ... 🧤🌲


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

C’est vrai que le divorce ça n’aide pas et ils en profitent.
PEUT-ÊTRE justement d’enlever les accueillis des chambres des ados, ça les inciteront à être gentils avec vous ,

Franchement je mettrais 2 lits dans la salle de jeux avec celle de 9 mois,


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Septembre 2022)

Allez bonne soirée


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Septembre 2022)

Emily, vos enfants ne vous aident pas. Ils ne le souhaitent pas. Mais leur avez vous exprimé votre grande fatigue et votre mal être ? Peut être n'en ont ils pas conscience. En tout cas j'ai mis mes enfants devant le fait accompli. Chez nous tout le monde participe et s'entraide. Mais je conçois que cela puisse être différent ailleurs. En tout cas le fait qu'ils soient absents la plupart du temps fait que votre maison leurs chambres et salle de bain n'ont pas à être nettoyés chaque semaine. Quand à leur linge une fois lavé, je le poserai en tas sur leurs lits. Ils sont assez grands pour le plier et le ranger. Et le repasser si ils souhaitent qu'il le soit. Pour le jardin peut être trouver un ado qui veut se faire un peu d'argent et qui viendra une heure par semaine ou tous les quinze jours pour tondre. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Emily (25 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour les conseils Chantou et à tout le monde.
Je vais mettre en place vos conseils.
Bonne soirée à toutes.


----------



## liline17 (25 Septembre 2022)

et mon idée d'une femme de ménage le samedi, avec le crédit d'impot, tu en penses quoi?


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Liline 

La femme de ménage 🧽 🧺  🧹 ou l’homme de ménage GRATUIT … qui vient et habite chez toi 

Excellente idée … que j’ai pratiquée et en + les frais divisés et en + du + tu es proprio grâce à ses sous-sous 

Que demande le peuple 🙌😅


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

mais non Chantou, qu'as tu mis dans ton café ce matin?   
Si elle se sent dépassée, elle n'a pas le choix, elle doit revoir son organisation avant qu'un accident n'arrive qui pourrait entrainer le retrait de son agrément.
Je pense qu'il est plus rentable pour elle, de payer une petite somme pour faire faire une partie de son ménage plutôt que de réduire le nb d'enfants accueillis.
n'y a t il pas de pension alimentaire?
j'ai été maman solo pendant 7 ans et je sais qu'on s'en sort bien entre les allocations familiales,  allocations logement, aides pour les vacances, pension alimentaire et 5 accueillis!
ou est le problème? je mettais de l'argent de côté avec 3 accueillis


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Je viens de parler de ce post à Patrico qui me dit 

« Et toi qu’est-ce que tu as répondu en rigolant »

Ah il me connaît bien 

Et a fini par dire « enfin de compte … LE PIGEON 😅🤣 »

Alors PETIT CONSEIL que l’on peut mettre maintenant comme CRITÈRES pour choper sur internet 

1️⃣ bosseur 
2️⃣ gentil 
3️⃣ TCM Tous Corps de Métiers

Ça aide … les travaux, le jardinage 

Serait un +

4️⃣  cuisinier 
5️⃣ homme de ménage (les carreaux entre autres même avec le super matériel jaune et noir donc FACILE 
Prendre soin de lui qd même 🙌
6️⃣ faire les courses
7️⃣ papiers administratifs (impôts etc)

Bon c’est déjà pas mal 😅🤣

Et SURTOUT malgré tout période d’essai renouvelable … au lit ! 👩‍❤️‍👨💞

Et après ….  Mariage 💒


----------



## incognito (26 Septembre 2022)

toute la semaine entretien des sols le soir (ou le matin si je suis réveillée avec le réveil), le samedi ou le dimanche, ménage plus complet (j'ai un petit appartement ça aide), les courses sont livrées et c'est le marché le dimanche matin (frais)
le linge est étendu pendant la sieste, ou plié, je connais les temps de chaque machine, je les lance pour pouvoir m'en occuper rapidement quand j'ai le temps.
au besoin, mon mari m'aide s'il est là, mon fils fait des petites choses mais j'avoue que le ménage je le fais car pour les enfants je préfère même si mes deux hommes le font correctement (je ne repasse jamais derrière eux)
le repassage c'est quand j'ai le temps ou l'envie. Je n'attends pas trop car sinon la pile monte vite (et nous avons des chemises donc repassage obligatoire)

les yaourts sont lancés pour la nuit, le pain est en première levée soit le matin pendant notre balade soit l'après-midi pour enchaîner sur la cuisson (et si l'enfant aime le faire, je le fais avec lui)


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bah oui il faut s’organiser et habituer d’urgence à cette petite de 9 mois à avoir un rythme de sieste normal à son âge, ce qui permet soit de faire ce que l’on a à faire, soit de se reposer 

Soit 

Le FORUM pour s’éclater 😃


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Liline 

Pas de pension alimentaire pour garde partagée il me semble 🧐


----------



## LadyA. (26 Septembre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Chantou1 je n'ai que des gros dormeurs, elle risque de les réveiller car elle dors 20 ou 30 minutes et ensuite elle hurle. Je la prend avec moi et m'en occupe mais je suis HS car aucune pause
> Ma puériculture m'a expliqué que la petite a besoin d'être rassurée et a besoin de ma présence car c'est une grande prématurée.
> Dans un mois je refais le point avec elle.
> Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'elle dort partout sauf chez moi, je pense que les parents ne restent pas mes horaires donc c'est plus facile pour eux et ne me disent pas tout


Je suis certaine que chez elle c'est aussi le cirque... 
Perso, au bout d'un moment,  je la laisse hurler. ..


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour s'il n'y a vraiment que chez toi que la petite ne dort pas. Il faut trouver la cause . Il faut essayer le noir total dans la chambre petite boîte a musique peut être un rituel apaisant.


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Septembre 2022)

Je me retrouve tout à fait dans les commentaires d'Emilý en ce qui concerne les ados et leur manque d'implication dans les tâches ménagères.  J'ai les mêmes à la maison, à qui on ne peut rien demander, qui ont toujours la flemme, pourtant je ne suis pas divorcée et ils n'ont pas été éduqués ainsi. Du coup, je me retrouve à tout faire et à pester quelquefois. Il n'y a plus d'accueillis dans leurs chambres, je pourrais y laisser leur bazar comme suggéré par CHANTOU, mais étant un rien maniaque, c'est plus fort que moi et je finis par le faire. J'avoue que c'est usant parfois


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

un soir, j'ai demandé à mes enfants de m'aider à faire les courses, dans un hard discount, c'est vite fait, ils ont refusés tous les 2, j'avais des pack de lait à prendre, le plus souvent je les faisais seule.
Quand ils m'ont demandé ce qu'on mangeait le soir, j'ai dis rien puisque je n'avais pas été faire les courses, le lendemain, ils sont venus tous les 2 sans que je ne les supplie


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Septembre 2022)

*liline, les miens seraient capables de s'en foutre royalement, d'autant que ce sont de petits mangeurs, leur père cuisine et il est très permissif, pour ce genre de choses, alors...
bon, les courses, c'est le papa la plupart du temps et heureusement, ça me fait une tâche en moins*


----------



## Emily (26 Septembre 2022)

Chantou non pas de pension alimentaire car lors du divorce il avait la garde des enfants, question pratique par rapport au collège et en accord tous les deux donc pas de pension juste une pension compensatoire mais il a 8 ans pour me la payer.
Du coup tous les mois je déduis les frais internat et école privée de ce qu'il me doit.
Pas d'enfants à charge pas d'APL, pas de rentrée scolaire et les 1/2 part sont sur ses impôts !
Mon second veut refaire une semaine sur deux car ça ne va pas trop chez papa.


----------



## kikine (26 Septembre 2022)

ici je me suis mise en grève une fois, bah oui je range et 2 min après c'est le boxon, pas d'aide rien..
et bien un jour j'ai poussé une gueulante et je leur ai dit que je faisais grève puisqu'elles ne veulent pas m'aider et bien je ne fais plus rien...
au bout d'un moment "maman on mange quoi? j'ai faim"
"démerdez vous je ne suis pas là"
2h plus tard maison rangée et balais passé, ma grande passait la serpillère, et ma moyenne m'apporte un café au lit en me disant "on est désolée maman maintenant on va t'aider stp reviens avec nous en bas"
ben maintenant quand je demande a l'une ou a l'autre de passer le balais ou de ranger je peux te dire qu'elles s'exécute tout de suite


----------



## Emily (26 Septembre 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> mais non Chantou, qu'as tu mis dans ton café ce matin?
> Si elle se sent dépassée, elle n'a pas le choix, elle doit revoir son organisation avant qu'un accident n'arrive qui pourrait entrainer le retrait de son agrément.
> Je pense qu'il est plus rentable pour elle, de payer une petite somme pour faire faire une partie de son ménage plutôt que de réduire le nb d'enfants accueillis.
> n'y a t il pas de pension alimentaire?
> ...


Liline je ne suis pas du tout dépassée et même très organisée mais lorsqu'un enfant ne veut pas dormir je dois m'en occuper et donc je dois tout faire le weekend c'est tout.


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

pardon Emily, je n'avais pas compris la cause de ta fatigue.
Aider à l'endormissement, pourquoi pas, mais pas pendant des mois, si lorsque l'enfant est habituée à venir chez toi, elle n'a plus besoin d'être rassurée, c'est que ce sont de mauvaises habitudes, dans ce cas, je laisse l'enfant pleurer en l'éloignant le plus possible des autres.
J'ai acheté une maison, qui avait en fait été partagée en 2, et on ne le savait pas, du coup, seule des cloisons nous séparaient de nos 2 voisines grabataires, quand ça a été vendu à un restaurateur, qui a engagé d'énormes travaux, pendant 1 an, nous avons subit d'énormes nuisances sonores, et pour tant, les enfants dormaient, je travaillait en couple et les 6 dormaient


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Emily 

Essayez un enfant avec elle à dormir. Ils aiment bien ne pas dormir seul. 

Je l’ai réellement constaté avec des pleureurs. 

Ils pleurent ensemble … pas grave. … ça fait les poumons et un moment donné, ils arrêtent … et après ils « discutent bébé » 

La petite de 9 mois si l’on vient la chercher dès qu’elle pleure, elle n’est pas bête donc elle a compris.

Bah NON … tu attendras un peu et si TROP … HOP LE PARC … tu pleures encore « STOP je t’ai déjà mise dans le parc c’est bon les copains dorment » tu gazouilles tu fais ta vie … moi aussi j’ai une vie 😅 »

Et la gamine comprendra … très intelligent un bébé ..  de 9 mois donc pour moi une « moyenne » 

Et si elle s’endort dans le parc … pas grave 

Une fois (désolée Metal) il y avait une puer pour le renouvellement et c’était en octobre de mémoire et un bébé dans le parc … que je devais mettre au lit … mais du coup le bébé s’était endormi par nos voix … l’essentiel est qu’il dorme.


----------



## Emily (26 Septembre 2022)

Je profite de ma pause ☕😄
Ma petite périscolaire est partie et mon kiki (c'est son surnom😉) est à la sieste car il arrive tôt le matin et cet après midi je n'ai que lui.
Je vais regarder le temps de ma pause et peut être que l'une d'entre vous en a un, pour un aspirateur qui aspire et lave en même temps mais je crains le prix car j'aimerai un appareil sans fil. J'avais vu une pub sur un Rowenta.
Je sais que Chantou en a un ( aspirateur robot) qui fait tout tout seul 😄


----------



## Emily (26 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Emily
> 
> Essayez un enfant avec elle à dormir. Ils aiment bien ne pas dormir seul.
> 
> ...


Demain je vais essayer de lui faire faire la sieste de l'après midi avec le petit que j'ai tôt le matin, en plus elle l'adore, ça peut marcher


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

PARFAIT surtout celui qui vient tôt le matin, il sera lui-même fatigué.

Je montrais à l’enfant que son copain dormait dans la même pièce. 

Et la laisser ... lui parler un peu et BASTA. Même de mon canapé car 1ère fois CHUT, ensuite du canapé ... et ça marche ... sinon elle s'arrêtera ... au pire le parc

Bonne initiative pour demain. Donc mettre le lit en bas, en + c’est pratique


----------



## NounouNat2 (26 Septembre 2022)

Au fait CHANTOU, avec mes frère et soeur, nous avons acheté l'aspirateur robot d'intermarché pour ma maman. Nous lui avons offert ce week end. Elle ne l'a essayé qu'en fonction aspirateur, pas encore le lavage.
Elle le trouve bien, ouf ! Ce sera un confort pour elle, quand elle n'a pas l'aide ménagère. Merci du bon plan !


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Ben dis-donc chez vous ce sont les accueillis qui choisissent si ils veulent ou pas dormir ??? drôle d'idées les nouvelles méthodes çà va bien il faut la laisser un peu pleurer car si évidemment vous la ramenez sans cesse avec vous çà ne marchera jamais ! vous allez être épuisée vous l'êtes déjà car pendant les siestes on peut également se reposer lire regarder la TV ou avancer dans son repassage etc etc ...


----------



## Emily (26 Septembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Ben dis-donc chez vous ce sont les accueillis qui choisissent si ils veulent ou pas dormir ??? drôle d'idées les nouvelles méthodes çà va bien il faut la laisser un peu pleurer car si évidemment vous la ramenez sans cesse avec vous çà ne marchera jamais ! vous allez être épuisée vous l'êtes déjà car pendant les siestes on peut également se reposer lire regarder la TV ou avancer dans son repassage etc etc ...


Angéle, je l'ai laissé déjà pleuré plus d'une fois et plus de cinq minutes ! Mais rien à faire. Ce n'est pas le premier bébé dont je m'occupe.
J'ai même dit aux parents de prendre rendez vous chez un ostéopathe pour voir si il n'y avait pas quelque chose qui l'a gêne.


----------



## Catie6432 (26 Septembre 2022)

Angèle 1982 lire, regarder la TV ok mais pas repasser. Il faut pouvoir arrêter son occupation pour être disponible dès que le besoin s'en fait sentir pour un ou l'autre de nos accueillis. En gardant l'esprit de sécurité lié à notre profession. Lâcher son livre ou éteindre sa télé ok. Mais table et fer à repasser à ranger certainement pas. Il ne faut pas s'en "vanter" face à une puer lors d'un renouvellement.


----------



## Chantou1 (26 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2

Super pour votre maman. Je trouve que c’était une idée géniale.

Simple conseil malgré tout testé ce week-end

D’abord en mode aspirateur et APRÈS mode lavage eau à mettre.

Normal aussi. On ne peut soi-même laver sur un sol avec plein de trucs, etc

Lorsque j’ai testé mon sol était « propre » car robot aspirateur tous les jours

Et  le robot qui lave, avait été rapide car le sol était déjà propre et s’était arrêté sur les endroits non nickels

Normal car raz le bol de laver.

Je l’ai donc testé au 1er ETAGE, je n’avais pas passé le robot aspirateur et le résultat n’était pas au rdv.

Donc d’ABORD EN MODE ASPIRATEUR et après le robot qui lave. En + TRÈS LÉGER et DISCRET au niveau bruit.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Emily 

Alors la sieste de la petite avec le copain dans la salle de jeu ?


----------



## Emily (27 Septembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Emily
> 
> Alors la sieste de la petite avec le copain dans la salle de jeu ?


Coucou Chantou,

Ce matin sieste seule à l'étage, elle a réussi à dormir 30 minutes et ensuite hurlements 
La matinée compliquée car elle ne voulait que les bras et mauvaise nuit hier au retour de chez papy/ mamy.
Ce midi le repas ok et le yaourt elle me le craché littéralement sur moi.
Elle a un sacré caractère !
Elle a pleuré et hurlé toute la matinée ou presque parceque je ne voulais pas la porter 
A 13h30 sieste a l'étage avec le copain et elle dort toujours !!!! Bonheur.
Est ce une coïncidence vu qu'elle n'a pas bien dormi cette nuit.
Ce matin j'ai demandé à la maman comment se passaient les siestes chez les grands parents et elle m'a répondu elle dormait 1h30 toutes les après midi et pourtant elle était seule.
Demain elle sera toute seule avec moi donc nous verrons comment ça va se passer.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon le POSITIF 

1/2 h ce matin c’est déjà un exploit 👍 est-elle toute seule ce matin à dormir dans cette chambre ? 

ELLE DORT ACTUELLEMENT... 👍👍👍👏👏👏👏

 être patiente pour trouver LA solution ... faire des essais. 

La prendre dans les bras à éviter .. de temps en temps certes mais pas longtemps en lui expliquant et en jouant avec elle ... et après certains jeux près d’elle ...


----------



## Emily (27 Septembre 2022)

Oui ce matin elle a dormi seule mais les siestes sont toujours courtes.
Je pense que pendant une semaine elle était le centre d'intérêt et beaucoup dans les bras donc retour à la maison difficile,
Lorsqu'elle pleuré lorsque je l'ai posé ce matin pour voir sa réaction je l'ai prise dans les bras et arrêt tout suite des pleurs et grand sourire 😳
Elle sait très bien ce qu'elle fait.
Ce matin je lui ai expliqué les choses, le copain était présent donc pas seule et elle a pleuré comme elle a vue que je cedaus pas elle a arrêté au bout de plusieurs minutes.

Ce matin elle était seule dans la chambre car il n'y a qu'elle qui fait la sieste le matin.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

C'était TRÈS positif car semaine dernière c’était hyper dur. 

Donc ça va aller de mieux en mieux en continuant comme aujourd’hui. 
Elle va prendre ses habitudes 😉


----------



## Emily (27 Septembre 2022)

Chantou, la petite a dormi jusque 16h15 et encore je suis allée voir si tout allé bien et elle s'est réveillée.
Demain elle est seule avec moi donc voir comment vont se passer les siestes.


----------



## NounouNat2 (27 Septembre 2022)

*Nous avons eu, une discussion avec une collègue, ce matin,  après les temps d'éveil, à propos de l'organisation ménage. Elle a repensé son organisation récemment, parce qu'elle n'y arrivait plus. Elle avait une grande salle de jeux, pour les jeux libres, son salon pour les ateliers peintures, motricité et les chambres de la famille pour les siestes donc beaucoup de ménage.*
Son mari a maintenant des horaires variables et travaille quelquefois de nuit.
Du coup, zou, la grande salle de jeux est devenue une chambre que pour les accueillis, avec le coin lecture, détente, change et son salon pour l'accueil de journée.
Son mari peut se reposer, ses enfants ne prêtent plus leurs chambres (elle n'y fait le ménage que le week end, car ils sont encore petits), la chambre pour les accueillis ne sert que pour les siestes, donc moins d'entretien. Elle n'a que sa pièce de vie pour le nettoyage quotidien et elle revit.


----------



## Emily (27 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat, me concernant ma salle de jeux n'est pas très grande et dans mon salon/SAM  j'ai deux chaises hautes et un parc. Je veux quand même avoir un semblant de maison 😉 normale.
Par contre les enfants peuvent jouer dans le salon ou transporter les jouets dans ma pièce de vie la journée.
Auparavant je n'avais pas de salle de jeux et mon rêve était d'en avoir une.
Les puéricultrices disent bien un enfant par chambre ou deux si elle est grande, chose que je n'ai jamais compris puisqu'en crèche ils sont plusieurs dans une pièce. Où est la logique ?
Mes enfants étant peu présent je peux me permettre de laisser les petits chacuns dans une chambre et puis le ménage est fait régulièrement mais moindre qu'en bas à part ma salle de bain.
Le bas c'est là où nous vivons toute la journée donc besoin de plus d'entretien.


----------



## Chantou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

BRAVO Emily 

Alors PEUT-ÊTRE moins de bruit à l’étage Et partagée avec le petit copain.

Peu importe, l’essentiel sacrée sieste et donc demain et les jours suivants ... car il y a le ménage ou se détendre 😉


----------



## NounouNat2 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends Emily. Pour les demandes des puer de 1 enfant par chambre, c'est totalement abusif et bien inscrit sur le référentiel national.
Ici, ma puer ne me l'a jamais imposé, J'ai 5 chambres, mais je n'en utilise que 2 au rdc. J'ai 3 loulous en accueil, le bébé est seul, les 2 plus grands ensemble et tout roule.
Clairement, je ne me verrais pas circuler dans les escaliers pour les siestes


----------



## Emily (28 Septembre 2022)

Coucou tout le monde,

Alors aujourd'hui la petite a dormi un peu plus d'une heure ce matin et cet après midi 2 heures.
Seule dans ma chambre et sans le copain aujourd'hui 👏


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

🎉🍾👏


----------



## Chouchou301 (5 Octobre 2022)

Waouh, des progrès c'est super !!!


----------



## Nanou21 (6 Octobre 2022)

@ Emily, 

Je vis seule, j'ai trois accueillis sur 5 jours dont  2 jours 9h00-17h30 et 3 jours 8h00-20h00. Je vis dans un appartement avec 2 chambres et je m'organise ainsi :
- Lundi matin 7h45 : Poussières et aspirateur partout. Le soir à 17h40 : serpillière partout et je pars faire mes courses, ça sèche pendant ce temps-là 😉
- Tous les après-midis, pendant la sieste  je passe un coup de Balai Swiffer poussière et serpillière uniquement dans la pièce de vie et le couloir (seuls endroits autorisés aux enfants).

J'ai tous mes week-ends dispos  

Pour ce qui est de vos enfants, si votre second veut revenir une semaine sur deux chez vous, petit conseil : Imposez-vous !!!
"Mon second veut refaire une semaine sur deux car ça ne va pas trop chez papa".
- Ok pour que tu reviennes vivre une semaine sur deux à la maison mais il y aura de nouvelles règles à respecter (corvées partagées...) C'est un bon deal !!!  

Et Super pour votre petite qui dort plus longtemps


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Comme avec Super Nanny  qui sort les règles à respecter pour la famille.


----------

